# Benjamin Moore Fresh Start Primer: 023 or 046?



## Dreams (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi There!!

I was leaning towards Promar 200 last week as my primer of choice for several projects in my house. After a little more reading, it seems like I can get a very similar quality, if not equal, going with the Fresh Start series from BM, and there is a BM store a few streets away from me where as the SW stores are not as readily available.

I went to a local BM store and was about to buy the Fresh Start but I saw 2 cans, one # 23 which is an all purpose primer and the # 46 which is a superior primer. When I asked the sales person for the difference, they actually didn't know, nice eh! They do know though that #46 is $2.00 more per gallon lol. I called the BM 800 number for info, the girl that answered told me I "should" buy # 46 but couldn't give me a real good reason, she just said it's better. I read that it's twice as good as using # 23 hence why they doubled the number....

The primer I require is for the following:

- I'm replacing all the drywall in all bedrooms on the 4 side walls therefore I need to cover all my taping and mudding / plaster and fresh drywall sheets
- I'm leaving all ceilings and closest as is with previously painted latex, they are not really stained, the closets’ are a bit rough though with some black marks (doesn't look like marker)
- For the moment, I don't see any water stains, but if there are, they are going to be really small.
- Only interior work, no exterior
- Would like to primer MDF mouldings should I need to
- May have a window apron that is solid wood but only 1 small piece per room

That is the extent of my project.

For all those who use, prefer, suggest or enjoy using Fresh Start primer for similar type jobs as above, which is the one you buy and why? I would be buying the White color in both, don't require the deep base.

Thanks in advance, I will make a seperate post regarding some sanding questions.

Have a great day!!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Trying to do a little research on this- it looks like it is the next stage in development- lower VOC's, uses the gennex tint system if tinted, etc.
My guess is this will eventually replace the 23. As far as performance differences- can't say-


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

For what you are doing , the original( green can) is fine


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, All-purpose will be fine for what you are doing. But The "Superior" sounds pretty good according to the label. if its just $2 more, and you get better performance, its worth it.

Sometimes its best not to try and understand the intricacies of product codes.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Th 046 is Not only a low VOC primer, but will block stains better than the 023. Personally, I like Aqua lock Bette than both but any of them will be fine for what you are doing.


----------



## Dreams (Sep 25, 2011)

mazzonetv said:


> Th 046 is Not only a low VOC primer, but will block stains better than the 023. Personally, I like Aqua lock Bette than both but any of them will be fine for what you are doing.


Just curious as to why you prefer the Aqua Lock? 
One BM store that I went to told me not to buy the Fresh Starts 023 or 046, she said I needed Aqua Lock instead. After speaking to Head Office and another store, I understood that Aqua Lock is a mid range product compared to high end top quality Fresh Start. I was told that Super Spec is contractor grade cheaper stuff, then Aqua Lock then Fresh Start. Whatever Super Spec and Aqua Lock can do, Fresh Start can do the same and probably better.

The 046 when looking at the details call it a primer sealer as well.

Just looking to hear the other side and reasons why this makes a good primer sealer? Never heard of anyone who actually used it before?

Look forward to your comments!


----------



## Dreams (Sep 25, 2011)

Is VOC for the smell or chemicals (or both?)

My wife is 6 months pregnant and my 2 year old is also in the house, would a lower VOC be something I should be looking at, hence the 046 version?

Last question, will Fresh Start stick to oil paint? I removed the old light fixtures tonight and there were some spots on the ceiling which weren't painted, they were a high gloss finish and pretty slick. The rest of the ceiling seems to have been covered in primer half a** and you can see through a little. If it was to be oil, am I going to run into any problems?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Dreams said:


> Is VOC for the smell or chemicals (or both?)
> 
> My wife is 6 months pregnant and my 2 year old is also in the house, would a lower VOC be something I should be looking at, hence the 046 version?
> 
> Last question, will Fresh Start stick to oil paint? I removed the old light fixtures tonight and there were some spots on the ceiling which weren't painted, they were a high gloss finish and pretty slick. The rest of the ceiling seems to have been covered in primer half a** and you can see through a little. If it was to be oil, am I going to run into any problems?


 
1) yes
2) no

lower voc's would be a + in this case


----------

